# Η κουκουβάγια πήρε ψωμί και πήγαινε του παιδιού της στο σχολείο



## Theseus (Feb 7, 2017)

From a Cypriot fable. Does πήγαινε here mean 'the owl would go & take the bread to her child in school'? It seems an odd way of saying it. The order of events is the wrong way round. Is there some idiom here I am unaware of?
Or does it mean 'the owl got bread & would take it to her child in school'? A different use of πηγαίνω.:)


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2017)

...
The owl got some bread and took it to her child in school = The owl took some bread and brought it to her child in school

παίρνω = take 

πηγαίνω κάτι σε κάποιον (ή _κάποιου_, e.g. _της πήγα λίγο ψωμί_) = take something to someone, bring, carry


----------



## Theseus (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks as ever, 'Man.


----------



## SBE (Feb 8, 2017)

Perhpas this might make it easier to understand: 
Η κουκουβάγια πήρε ψωμί και το πήγαινε του παιδιού της στο σχολείο


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2017)

Let's say that we would normally have two aorists to describe consecutive actions: 
Η κουκουβάγια πήρε ψωμί και *το πήγε* του παιδιού της στο σχολείο.

If we use the imperfect for the second verb,
Η κουκουβάγια πήρε ψωμί και *το πήγαινε* του παιδιού της στο σχολείο.
The owl got some bread and was taking it to her child in school 
it is to me an indication that something happened (and becomes part of the tale) while she was taking the bread to her child.

Oh, well...


----------



## SBE (Feb 8, 2017)

nickel said:


> Η κουκουβάγια πήρε ψωμί και *το πήγαινε* του παιδιού της στο σχολείο.
> The owl got some bread and was taking it to her child in school
> it is to me an indication that something happened (and becomes part of the tale) while she was taking the bread to her child.



Don't most stories start like that anyway?
Στο δρόμο για το σχολείο συνάντησε το λαγό, for example.


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2017)

True!
Η δασκάλα διόρθωσε τις εργασίες των μαθητών και τις μοίραζε στα παιδιά, όταν έφτασε στο γραπτό του Μπόμπου... :)


----------



## Theseus (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks all. The difference between the aorist & the past continuous hadn't escaped my notice. Does anyone know this Cypriot(?) folktale?


----------



## daeman (Feb 11, 2017)

...
«Η κουκουβάγια, άμα είδε πως εσχόλασαν τα παιδιά το μεσημέρι και το μωρό της δεν εσχόλασε, επήρε λίγο ψωμί κ’ επήγε στο σχολείο να του το δώσει.»

Σχολικό Ανθολόγιο Λογοτεχνικών Κειμένων (Β' Δημοτικού)


«Η κουκουβάγια πήρε ψωμί και πήγαινε του παιδιού της στο σχολείο.»

The Routledge Modern Greek Reader: Greek Folktales for Learning Modern Greek


Άλλα τα μάτια του λαγού κι άλλα της κουκουβάγιας. Κι άλλα της πέρδικας.

Surfin' Bird (Bird is the word) - The Trashmen






Don't you know about the bird?
Everybody knows that the bird is the word!


----------



## Themis (Feb 11, 2017)

Theseus said:


> Does anyone know this Cypriot(?) folktale?


Through Google, yes. One can find it, for example, here, here or here. In this last link, it is indeed mentioned as Cypriot. Admittedly, it sounds very much like an Aesopian fable. I don't recollect it, I only know a present-day humorous variant: distinguishing the black child in a white-children school by its being the most beautiful. This variant is linked to the expression _και η αραπίνα το αραπάκι_ (one thinks of one's own as being the most beautiful, precious, smart etc.).

P.S. Daeman: fast as lightning.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks, 'Man, as ever. The Routledge Modern Greek Reader is the very book that I'm trying to work through!


----------



## daeman (Feb 11, 2017)

Themis said:


> ... P.S. Daeman: fast as lightning.



Πας γυρεύοντας για να τ' ακούσεις.  Αυτό, που θυμήθηκα πριν από καναδυό ώρες:

Greased Lightning - Grease






Κι ένα μετασχόλιο εκεί.



Spoiler



"Like the song "Greased Lightning," in which Travolta croons about how much "pussy" and "tit" his car will get him and how it will make the chicks "cream." Quick reminder: A lot of you probably watched this with your parents at one point. In retrospect, Travolta showed amazing restraint by not straight-up grabbing his balls while singing these lyrics. Oh wait, he _did _do that."


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2017)

daeman said:


> ... Άλλα τα μάτια του λαγού κι άλλα της κουκουβάγιας. Κι άλλα της πέρδικας.



Ν. Πολίτη, Παροιμίαι, τόμος Α΄, σελ. 525:


----------

